# Community Help: Check the Help Files, then come here to ask! > Software >  configure mail server on VPS

## userj

I would like to use VPS running debian to send and receive all my emails. This might be called mail server or message transfer agent. Some software is Postfix, Exim4, Sendmail. These are hard to configure. Any more software suggestions? I am not familiar with this technical subject. Anyone willing to help configure? This project is just to get the job done. I am not interested in learning all the academics. However, I do want a detailed log so I can reproduce the work.

----------

